# Metro woodchuck hunting



## pmblomgren

I read the string about woodchuck hunting and I could use a little help. A couple of things first:

1) I have to use an airgun because I live in the city.

2) My airgun will kill a woodchuck, since I have already killed one.

I have been trapping them (10 in the last couple of years) in my yard because the are so destructive to my wife's gardens. Lately, I have been having trouble getting them into the live trap -- yes, they are outsmarting me... So, I have taken to shooting them. The shots are easy, only 10-20 feet.

Here is my problem. I have only used heart/lung shots and they are able to go back down their burrow before they die. Do any of you know if I shoot them behind the ear if they will die instantly? Or, is there a better place to shoot them?

(I use Predator polymer tip pellets in the .177 and my gun shoots at about 800 fps.)

Thanks for any help!! I appreciate it, Paul


----------



## Bore.224

Try using CB 22 long rifle ammo. that pellet gun is not enought gun! A head shot may not penatrate.


----------



## pmblomgren

That is what I was wondering was if a pellet would penetrate. Their skulls seem pretty thick. Tough to use a .22 I am not even a mile out of downtown Minneapolis. These are very short shots. Do you think a 1000 fps gun or a .22 cal pellet would do the trick? I also have a 2yr old so I am really adverse to anything outside a pellet gun. Maybe I just have to be more clever with the trap or switch to bayonet...


----------



## echochap

If it is a high power pcp it is more than enough gun to take them out to to about forty yards. Even though you can use .177, I wouldn't for an animal this large. A .22 or .25 is much better, and head shots work fine, a good roundnose pellet like an eu jin or Kodiak is good. I really like the polymer tipped predator pellets for jackrabbits, but haven't tried them on bigger stuff. If you want information on airguns or airgun hunting try the dedicated airgun/airgun hunting forums, you can speak with people that have some field experience with the guns your asking about.


----------



## SDHandgunner

While I have zero experience with Pellet Guns, I would guess that you should be shooting them in the head. I would also wonder if a different pellet would work better. Like has been said maybe more info can be gained at a dedicated Pellet Gun Forum.

As per the CB Longs, they shoot a 29gr. Round Nose Bullet at a muzzle velocity of around 640 FPS. I have shot quite a few of the CCI CB Longs and finally quite using them. The range has to be quite close and shot placement perfect for a quick, humane kill. I am not sure they CB Longs will be any more effective than what you are using.

I live in a small rural town (population 420) and part of my job is pest control (Ferrel Cats, Skunks, Woodchucks etc.) and have ended up using Remington Sub Sonic Hollow Points. These are quite quiet, and in fact in most instances the sound of the bullet impacting the animals head is louder than the muzzle report. These use a 38gr. Lead Hollow Point Bullet at a muzzle velocity of 988 FPS (out of my 22" Marlin Model 25), and are amazingly accurate in this rifle. However this may be totally out of the question in your situation.

A buddy in a neighboring town is live trapping woodchucks, and is having great luck using baby carrots for bait. What are you using for bait?

Larry


----------



## echochap

propels a 32 grain .25 caliber pellet at around 980 fps, so the ballistics are not that far off. When fitted with the moderator it whispers ... the impact is louder than the shot. Most airgunners shoot firearms as well, so they can give you a good idea of the pros and cons. You can tune down many of the more powerful guns and shoot in your backyard. With the low cost of pellets you can put hundreds of shots down range pretty much hassel free.


----------



## pmblomgren

Thanks for the info guys!! I just got back from vacation. I'm not certain of the current varmint situation in our backyard, probably find out tomorrow.

I have been using apples as bait with great success. I don't know why this latest one would not go in... He is out of the way, so maybe the next one will be an apple lover!! Eventually, I will have to do something about the deck under which they continue to gravitate to. They keep coming up from the river front park.

Well, I hear you loud and clear. "Get a more powerful gun." I will surf around and find a pellet gun dedicated website. FYI, in my surfing to find this site I learned that they kill and EAT woodchucks in Kentucky...so be careful when eating mystery meat burritos there!!!


----------



## HARRY2

I have been shooting them in the head with a pellet gun and they go all the way through and hit whatever is behind them. They still flop around after a head shot but they dont run.


----------



## Tholzel

pmblomgren said:


> I read the string about woodchuck hunting and I could use a little help. A couple of things first:
> 
> 1) I have to use an airgun because I live in the city.
> 
> 2) My airgun will kill a woodchuck, since I have already killed one.
> 
> I have been trapping them (10 in the last couple of years) in my yard because the are so destructive to my wife's gardens. Lately, I have been having trouble getting them into the live trap -- yes, they are outsmarting me... So, I have taken to shooting them. The shots are easy, only 10-20 feet.
> 
> Here is my problem. I have only used heart/lung shots and they are able to go back down their burrow before they die. Do any of you know if I shoot them behind the ear if they will die instantly? Or, is there a better place to shoot them?
> 
> (I use Predator polymer tip pellets in the .177 and my gun shoots at about 800 fps.)
> 
> Thanks for any help!! I appreciate it, Paul


I have been shooting woodchucks with air rifles for about 10 yearsw in Southern Maine.

Here are the realities in a nutshell:

To kill humanely, you realy should use pellet rifles with muzzel energy of 15 ft-lbs or higher. These guns usually cost around $300 & up and are made by RWS and Beeman.

Using .177-cal means the wound channel will be very small, so a heart or perfect head shot must be made. This one-inch target is feasible out to about 30 yards if you are a decent shot, but beyond that, most people can't keep their round within one inch.

A larger caliber, or a more powerful air gun will increase the kill zone of a woodchuck by causing more wounding. Thus, magnum powered (20-ft-lbs+) air rifles in .22 or (even better) .25-caliber are most effective.

There is a particular pellet called the Beeman "Crow Magnum," which looks like an egg cup (open at both ends). It expands even at ranges of 35+ yards and is VERY effective. (It makes a "plop" sound when it hits the chuck.)

My Beeman R-1 ($750) is accurate (3/4-inch group) to 40 yards and highly effective in killing woodchucks at that range. An RWS Model 48 in .22-caliber ($400) is pretty good out to 50 yards resulting in about 75% kills at that distance.

Perhaps the two best woodchuck single-cock air guns are the Beeman Kodiak in .25 caliber ($750) and--for the Rolls Royce of single-cock air rifles, the Theoben (English) "Crow Magnum" at about $1200.
An excellent second-tier rifle is the RWS Model 350 in .22 caliber at $400.


----------



## Brad.T

That is a lot of money for an PELLET GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could set someone up with a great 22-250, scope, and bipod for that kind of cash

I think i will just keep my kids on the daisy 877


----------



## Tholzel

Brad.T said:


> That is a lot of money for an PELLET GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could set someone up with a great 22-250, scope, and bipod for that kind of cash
> 
> I think i will just keep my kids on the daisy 877


True. they ain't cheap. But when you hold one in your hand, you'll see why. t
They are every bit as well made (but heavier-duty) than firearms. t
The same walnut stock, forged steel, Walther barrels, etc.

The only reason anyone would want an air rifle of that high quality is because it lets him hunt when and where he otherwise wouldn't be able to--around suburban lots, in small fields right in town or near other houses--and nearly year-round. I live in Boston. I can hunt with an air rifle within 20 minutes from here almost year-round. With a firearm, I'd have to travel for hours, and then only during fairly restricted hunting seasons.


----------



## mrclean100

I have done a fair amount of hunting with a chinese made .22 cal. model B1 . It is a knockoff of the RWS 400 ( I think) for about 1/4 the cost . The day I got it I dispatched a large breed dog ( it was harassing my livestock ),and I regularly knock grey squirrels out of trees from about 30 yards with one shot so I dont think your rodents would pose any problem . For even less $$ I picked up an old stevens single shot .22 for about $60 at a local pawn shop . It shoots the CCI brand "CB" with just a touch more noise than the pellet gun .As long as I do my part with shot placement , neither of these choices would be bad .


----------



## Tholzel

mrclean100 said:


> I have done a fair amount of hunting with a chinese made .22 cal. model B1 . It is a knockoff of the RWS 400 ( I think) for about 1/4 the cost . The day I got it I dispatched a large breed dog ( it was harassing my livestock ),and I regularly knock grey squirrels out of trees from about 30 yards with one shot so I dont think your rodents would pose any problem . For even less $$ I picked up an old stevens single shot .22 for about $60 at a local pawn shop . It shoots the CCI brand "CB" with just a touch more noise than the pellet gun .As long as I do my part with shot placement , neither of these choices would be bad .


Yes, some of the Asian airguns have impressive specs. But I think what you'll find is that they shake themselves to pieces in very short order. Magnum spring piston air rifles have terrific vibration--far higher than a firearm. Given their low labor rates, what the Asians should do is to make a high-quality air rifle such as the Beeman and RWS, and sell if for short money.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn

try a bow and arrow. sounds like fun.


----------



## cooner_jeff

any bb gun will do. im not a pro, but i think im closer to the pellet gun only run imposed by mommy and daddy than most. ive shot plenty in my yard with a my trusty crosman 2100 .177. shoot them in the head. ive even shot them in the rearend and had time to run up and finish 'em. oh, they say you can only pump them 10x, try 15.


----------



## BullSnotCowboy

I have read this post and it is possible to kill a groundhog with a pellet rifle. But it is difficult and you must have the right rifle and pellets. I have taken them out at 50 yards with a RWS 460 Magnum 22 cal H&N Baracuda Hunter hollow point. The problem is a head shot may deflect if not solid and getting a heart shot only provides an inch circle wiggle room. Plenty of time needs to be taken to know where the whistle pig will be feeding and having a good rifle stand and site in that scope. Get consistant shots in for practice at the right distance. I have killed four this year and only one ran 5 yards and dropped. the other three never made it back to to den. I would prefer a 22 rifle to a pellet - but this is only an acre lot. You do need a poweful rifle like a RWS 48 (or better) or Beeman - I would suggest a fixed barrel also as it will sight in and stay more consistant than break barrels.

Take Care - BullSnot


----------



## Jig Master

Four hundred dollars is expensive for a pellet rifle? I have seen pellet rifles priced at hundreds of dollars higher than that.


----------



## BullSnotCowboy

You get what you pay for - Beeman and RWS are "works of art" and they ain't no Christmas Story Red Ryder daisy double action toy...these are modern day guns to be handled by adults.


----------



## alleyyooper

Pratiac for archery deer season was our bow fitted as we had them for deer season. Only difference was a blunt tip on the arrow. we found the Judo points with the springs expencive and didn't last, so we used a blunt field point tipped with a big rubber blunt tip to keep the arrows above the grass. If your shooting chucks and not eatting them your missing a great meal.

**The meat is dark with a mild flavor and will work in any squirrel or rabbit recipe. Woodchucks have scent glands in the small of the back and on the inside of the forelegs which must be removed. If the Woodchuck is old (look how worn teeth and claws are,) it should be parboiled or soaked before cooking, we always soak woodchucks in cold salted water for 6 to 12 hours. The Older Woodchucks will also benefit parboiling in water with a 1/2 teaspoon or more of baking soda. Also make sure you remove the fat, some claim it doesn't effect the meat but We think it does.

My favorite for the young ones.

Fried Woodchuck

1 woodchuck
1 tbsp salt
1 cup flour
2 tbsp fat

Clean woodchuck; remove glands; cut into 6 or 7 pieces. Parboil in salted water for 1 hour. Remove from broth; roll in flour and fry in hot fat (deep fat may be used) until brown. Serves 6.

Use a slow cooker recipe for the older ones.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

These blunts.









With these rubber tips slid over them.










They also sell a stopper for turkey hunting that may work with a broad head.

 Al


----------

